# Je n'arrive pas à mettre Kali Linux en dual boot avec Mac OS Tiger



## Swgmat (28 Avril 2018)

Bonjour J'ai un problème avec mon Mac ce que je voudrais faire c'est mettre Kali Linux sur mon Mac en dual boot seulement j'ai créer une clé USB bootable qui n'a pas fonctionné donc j'ai décidé de tester avec un CD bootable seulement quand je lance le CD bootable cela me demande de sélectionner un CD Rom pour ce type à ce moment là je ne peux plus rien faire la seule solution que j'ai c'est d'éteindre le PC pouvez-vous m'aider a réussi à démarrer sur ce CD et télécharger Kali Linux en dual boot pour information je suis sous Mac OS Tiger merci de vos réponses


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2018)

Quel est le modèle du Mac ?


----------



## Swgmat (30 Avril 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Quel est le modèle du Mac ?


C'est un macboock2.1


----------

